# Looking for this pattern!



## Scrubbienut

I've found other crocheted bearded beanie patterns, but this is the one I would love to find. Anyone?


----------



## grandday

At the top go to SEARCH and enter crochet beard.There is several.


----------



## Scrubbienut

Hi, Thanks for your response! You're right, there are a few, but unfortunately not the one I'm looking for


----------



## grammy602002

Please let me know if you find it...I promised to make one for my son's friend. Thanks!, Miriam


----------



## cwood4816

Here is a link to purchase the pattern.

http://www.anniesattic.com/list.html?criteria=20111227dl&source=adwnotw

Hope this helps.


----------



## grammye

Here's a website you might like. It has the beard and mustache but a crocheted hat. You could just knit the hat and add the mustache and beard. It looks like a loomed hat with double yarn to make it thick.


----------



## eneurian

http://chickenstitches.blogspot.com/2010/12/bearded-beanie-knitting-pattern.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bearded-beanie
http://www.instructables.com/id/Knit-Beard-Hat/
http://sunmoonearthandstars.blogspot.com/2011/05/pet-peeve-rant-and-free-crochet-pattern.html

this looks like the exact same hat but it is for the finished item not a pattern:
http://www.beardowear.ca/?gclid=COGjyq_poq0CFdKR7QodbBMelQ

this one is also for the finished item, don't know where you got the picture but this specific pattern doesn't seem to be available: http://www.etsy.com/listing/48964885/blue-striped-bearded-beanie


----------



## hennie

Oh I have to make one of these for the men in my life lol..


----------

